# javascript emulated linux



## UNIXgod (May 17, 2011)

http://bellard.org/jslinux/

crazy little toy.


----------



## tokima (May 17, 2011)

Opera is not supported.


----------



## Beastie (May 17, 2011)

JS/UIX
jsvi


----------



## Alt (May 18, 2011)

> javascript emulated linux


It's not really *emulated linux* it's *emulated x86*, so it uses real linux image.


----------



## overmind (May 18, 2011)

Yep, I've just read about it here:

http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Fabrice-Bellards-Javascript-emulator-/

I wait for that app in *ports*.

Just open your link in *Firefox 3.6*:


```
Your browser does not support the W3C Typed Arrays and this version of JS/Linux 
needs them.                                                                     
                                                                                
If you really want to try out JS/Linux, you can use the following browsers:     
- Firefox 4.x                                                                   
- Google Chrome 11
```


----------



## _martin (May 19, 2011)

Yo dawg, I heard you like Linux so we put Linux in your Firefox so you can run Linux while you run your Linux 

Interesting project though.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2011)

Since it emulates a PC it might even be possible to boot a FreeBSD kernel :e


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 19, 2011)

Can't wait for it to get support for direct PCI usage and a bit more speed plus some crazy features like VT-d support or so. I will be able to run nexuiz on FreeBSD on virtual machine in my chrome in my Linux which runs inside VirtualBox on top of FreeBSD! 

Seriously: very academically interesting project, but I did not find the source.


----------



## sossego (May 23, 2011)

http://bellard.org/jslinux/tech.html

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2572915

http://www.quora.com/How-does-bellard-org-jslinux-work

You could also email Fabrice Bellard, the information is on the main page of his site.

Bellard's accomplishments are: 
1.Qemu- Yes, I know. It was influenced by bochs. Xen, kvm, Virtualbox are dependent upon qemu.
2. Calculating pi with a modern desktop.
3. Tinycc.
And a few more. 

He's probably one of the best programmer/developers out there and he manages to keep a low profile.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 23, 2011)

Alt said:
			
		

> It's not really *emulated linux* it's *emulated x86*, so it uses real linux image.



Derp! I screwed up. Sorry for the crappy headline.


----------

